# PSU components burnt



## cray.x (Feb 12, 2012)

hello to all last night i bought a CPU with a *cooler master elite RS400* SMPS. it had voltage options, i accidentally set it to, 115 v, after that the PSU components blasted off, from then my mobo isn't booting up, after that i used a different PSU of 450 watts it is powering the mobo, but not booting up, tried every thing from changing ram slots, manually shorting the power switch, clearing the CMOS and just powering up the mobo no extra loads.
the specs are
AMD A8 3850
Asus A55 M LX plus
Corsair 4gb vegeance 1600mhz
hytech 450 watt PSU
250 gb WD HDD

Need urgent help!


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

check the cpu and mobo or else send the mobo for RMA and at RMA center make sure they test it in front of you.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2012)

Most stuff in your computer could be dead.

Why did you buy a Cooler Master Elite PSU anyways? Haven't you read the sticky thread? Have you ever seen anyone suggesting it? 

You should have bought Corsair CX430v2. It has universal input i.e. it doesn't have any sort of switch - 115 or 230V switch. Works fine whichever mains you plug in. :/


> Universal AC input from 90~264V — No more hassle of flipping that tiny red switch to select the voltage input!



Time to get your stuff replaced if it is under warranty. And don't tell them that your PSU took the stuff out.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 14, 2012)

ico said:


> don't tell them that your PSU took the stuff out.



+1.. 

OP take is steps.
Connect only cpu,ram and mobo with ur psu.
1. Plug ur corrent psu.
2. Switch it on.
3. Chk ur cpu fan is spining or can u go into bios ? 
If yes.
4. Connect hdd,rom and other parts one by one. Do nt hurry.

But if u can't go into bios, u need to rma it. Don't worry everything will be fine. And plz go through those stickyed articles. Good luck ..


----------

